# Upcoming event -- rent heat press or contract



## Wonderdog (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey all,

A client wants t-shirts produced on-site and on-demand for an upcoming event. I can handle the art and printing elements, but the actual production cost is a concern. I'm not sure how many of these requests we'll get in the future, so I'm hesitant to buy a heat press. I was thinking:
a) Renting a heat press (Toronto, ON area)
b) finding someone who has one who I can contract out to do the work. (one night or hourly)

In that regard, has anyone had any experience with either?
Also importantly, do you know the estimated cost of either?
I suppose I'll have to post in the classifieds once I have a better idea...

Thanks,

Marc (probably should set up a sig!)


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have never heard if renting, you might try DISRIBUTER IN THE AREA , GOOD LUCK. ....... JB


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

craigslist is a good place to pick up a cheap used one.


----------

